# Post you bad pix here...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I'm sure none of you run back to your PCs and post your screw ups of the day, but I thought it might be fun to post three of the shots I've taken this year that made me the maddest beginning with the second runner-up

_*Bolivar Lighthouse Sunrise* - let's start by actually tightening the tripod so the horizon is level. Obviously this was before I started cleaning my own sensor so I guess the focus mechanism locked on to the dust bunnies - if I even bothered to focus at all._










The first runner-up - *Ghost Gator*
_There's no secret that I like to stop down my lens and use slow shutter speeds. Gators don't move much so no problem - except for speedy here who apparently decided to be shy after I opened the shutter._










The Grand Prize Winner - Let's call it *Oh, so close!*
_This shot is unretouched. Once again done in by the slow shutter speed. At 420mm you get one shot and I blew it._










Hopefully you can recognize that last one for it's potential and not it's execution.

If you have any pix you took this year that just made you mad, here's your chance to share the pain!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

When it comes to screw ups, I am way ahead of you!

My thread called Oops!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

far out, how on earth am i going to be able to top what you two have posted. hmm... let me think about it and i'll see what i can hunt out.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Lets see, I did my first shoot with a model last night. 277 images, 3 keepers. Should I post the other 274? jking.

There was a great set of poses when the flash wasn't recycling. First one is good, the rest are great black shots. Then there were the first 30 or so where I kept the WB set for flourescent instead of custom setting because they are one push of the button different. Makes for great Smurfy skin tones. 

Oh, there was a whole series of panoramics where I set the pano head to 5 horizontal and then 1 vertical image instead of 4 vertical and 1 horizontal. That was a one chance shoot and the software can't correct for the extra shot in there. Stupid Stupid Stupid. 

One X-mas when I was a kid I bought 1600 speed film and shot the day on 100. Great black shots there too. Family was not impressed.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

notice how it didn't take me long to find these? the first cd i pulled out...



















When shooting photos from the car I often had something in the way, usually a road sign or power pole or something. Took me a while to learn to GET OUT OF THE CAR no matter what the weather was like, to take a decent photo. lol


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Oh yeah...*



Saltwater Servitude said:


> Lets see, I did my first shoot with a model last night. 277 images, 3 keepers. Should I post the other 274? jking.
> 
> There was a great set of poses when the flash wasn't recycling. First one is good, the rest are great black shots. Then there were the first 30 or so where I kept the WB set for flourescent instead of custom setting because they are one push of the button different. Makes for great Smurfy skin tones.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about. Show us your smurf!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

I can’t match any of the shots posted. Even your “bad” ones are better than most of my “good” ones. ~ I especially like the ghost gator . :cheers: 

I do have a story of ruined photography however. Since early fall I have been shooting foliage shots of my neighbor’s backyard field and trees. I was intending to create a montage from early fall color to bare trees with the field snow covered. ~ Last week my neighbor messed me up by allowing the town road crews to dump some fill in the lower left hand corner of my field of view. OK, that meant a more restricted picture. :headknock 

Yesterday he brought in a steam shovel, dug out all of the bushes and knocked all the trees down, and spread the fill where they had been! ~ An entire seasonal project ruined.  sad_smiles  



:rybka:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I love the ghost gator. I wouldn't call it a mistake, though. That's just fancy shootin'. Who would be able to replicate it?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

-JAW- said:


> I can't match any of the shots posted. Even your "bad" ones are better than most of my "good" ones. ~ I especially like the ghost gator . :cheers:
> 
> I do have a story of ruined photography however. Since early fall I have been shooting foliage shots of my neighbor's backyard field and trees. I was intending to create a montage from early fall color to bare trees with the field snow covered. ~ Last week my neighbor messed me up by allowing the town road crews to dump some fill in the lower left hand corner of my field of view. OK, that meant a more restricted picture. :headknock
> 
> ...


 Oh no! That's just awful! Feel free to tell your neighbour there is a very disappointed kiwi gal who was looking forward to watching those trees come back to life. grrrr

Guess you'll just have to find some more trees and begin the project from Winter.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

ALrighty, bad shot of Mrs. Smurf. The second is one of the good ones, pre-post-processing.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Does it cost extra to get the model to stand on her head? J/K


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I've got thousands so I'll only show a few from my last couple of photo outings.

1 - Was set up for this bird shot when it decides to fly off. It might have been a decent shot if I'd moved with it.

2 - Was viewing three gators merging together at Horseshoe Lake in BBSP. I thought I had the shot under control but when the action started, it startled me and I shot this botched image. Before I was ready to pop off another image. the fight was over.

3 - "Buck Fever" - This was my first shot... didn't check my shutter speed, f-stop and shook like a leaf for this first image. The second shot was posted last week and too soft on the focus. The third shot was its tail-end as it ran off.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Amongst the many botched photos, how about this picture of a real live bobcat that I saw while out kayaking. Imagine my disappointment when I went home and had the film developed (predigital...not that long ago, lol)


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> ...Then there were the first 30 or so where I kept the WB set for flourescent instead of custom setting because they are one push of the button different. Makes for great Smurfy skin tones...


Were you shooting RAW? Just wondered if that would let you correct the white balance issues more easily.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Nope, jpegs, OOC. RAW would have definately helped, but Fuji's RAW converter is absolute garbage. Worst excuse for software I've ever come across. Bulky, bad interface, really really hard to do batch conversions. I could use ACR, but I haven't taken the time to learn it. I need to look at Silkypix 3.0 as well. They just brought out the english version and it looks promising and boosts resolution a bit.

I'm not really worried about it much, I have constant access to the model and I'm moving to Nikon real soon. Hopefully before Christmas.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> Nope, jpegs, OOC. RAW would have definately helped, but Fuji's RAW converter is absolute garbage. Worst excuse for software I've ever come across. Bulky, bad interface, really really hard to do batch conversions. I could use ACR, but I haven't taken the time to learn it. I need to look at Silkypix 3.0 as well. They just brought out the english version and it looks promising and boosts resolution a bit.
> 
> I'm not really worried about it much, I have constant access to the model and I'm moving to Nikon real soon. Hopefully before Christmas.


Personally, I waited too long before going to RAW on the Nikon. It does not make a huge difference most of the time, but it is a big help at other times. I use the PS Elements converter although Nikon has one as well.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, my main reason for not shooting RAW on the Fuji? Once the camera gets through combining the R and S pixels, the file size is 35 megabytes! Talk about eating up some memory in a hurry.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Fun In The Mud*

...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> Oh yeah, my main reason for not shooting RAW on the Fuji? Once the camera gets through combining the R and S pixels, the file size is 35 megabytes! Talk about eating up some memory in a hurry.


Ouch!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few of my many mess-ups.


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

I cut off the head of the first duck and only caught the head of the second. I guess I could photoshop it and come up with a decent picture.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

now i like that better than my lampposts and signs and other roadway paraphernalia.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

That's one fast duck to get his head back in frame during the landing while he was just taking off.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Dunno how I managed this but can you spot the mess up?


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Your reflection in the right side of the reel?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

the hook and lure thingee got caught up in the reel? (i only thought that because in my ignorance i _think_ there's only meant to be one fishing line leaving the reel and riding the length of the rod.)


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The reel appears to be mounted incorrectly. But I really do not know those reels. Retainer under the rod just looks wrong.



added Brain was out when I typed retainer. Should be clamp.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Its a left-handed reel upside down?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

would somebody please tell me what that pink thing is?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Koru said:


> would somebody please tell me what that pink thing is?


It's a skirt on some type of lure. Probably something similar to this.
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=4&hvarSubCode=1&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

ah, that's what i thought. thank you.


----------

